# My discus



## bonsai dave

Here are pictures of my discus enjoy..















Got this lovely fish from April..







I got these 2 from Kevin


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are some more pictures..
















Here are the 3 i got from Kevin.. Thanks again..
































Here is my breeding pair..


----------



## clintgv

Nice collection you got there. 
Makes me want to try discuss too but unfortunately I don't think I can handle discuss atm ^^


----------



## thefishwife

Nice Dave, what a great collection.


----------



## dean9922

Love that heckel with the 5th stiration....beautiful......nice collection Dave....


----------



## Mferko

i like the orange ones with black stripes
reminds me of a tiger


----------



## target

Beautiful collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow....you discus people are totally corrupting my mind. Those are some very beautiful fish you have Dave. Is that pool filter or 3M sand in the bottom of your tank? And I see some Cories. Sterbai or other kinds? Just getting some ideas for planning my next tank, which will have some of those flat fish in them.


----------



## bigfry

Yes, very nice collections of discus.

I am contemplating of adding more discus to my tank... would you mind telling me your WC schedules? Aged water or direct tap?


----------



## kevin22

the 3 blues seem doing great, color is bright. thx


----------



## bonsai dave

bigfry said:


> Yes, very nice collections of discus.
> 
> I am contemplating of adding more discus to my tank... would you mind telling me your WC schedules? Aged water or direct tap?


Hello there.I now do 2 wc a week at 30 to 50% I do the them on monday and thursday. I just add a few more fish in the past couple of weeks and It just to be on the safe side and I ran in to problem in the past when I would do 1 lg wc . I don't use age water yet but i will soon. I have been a little lazy and busy with clean out the wine barrel and setting up the fish room.


----------



## bonsai dave

clintgv said:


> Nice collection you got there.
> Makes me want to try discuss too but unfortunately I don't think I can handle discuss atm ^^


 Thanks. they are not as hard as people make them out to be. Go ahead you can do it....



thefishwife said:


> Nice Dave, what a great collection.


Thanks



dean9922 said:


> Love that heckel with the 5th stiration....beautiful......nice collection Dave....


Thanks Dean . How are your fish doing?



target said:


> Beautiful collection. Thanks for sharing


Thanks . How are your fish doing?


2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow....you discus people are totally corrupting my mind. Those are some very beautiful fish you have Dave. Is that pool filter or 3M sand in the bottom of your tank? And I see some Cories. Sterbai or other kinds? Just getting some ideas for planning my next tank, which will have some of those flat fish in them.


 It's not 3m . I got it from Pam a while ago.I have forgotten what it is. I have a 4 sterbais and 6 other cories that came from aqauboy 71.



kevin22 said:


> the 3 blues seem doing great, color is bright. thx


Yup they are doing well and 2 of them starting to do the mating dance...


----------



## kevin22

good to know, they are mature enough, just in my tank, the pair took all the space, they had no chance to pair up


----------



## dean9922

HI Dave...my fish are doing great...just got in my wild X's from April, so I know have my work cut out for me.....lol....nice group of discus you have...
take care for now you newly married man....lol


----------



## Chappy

Nice collection, Dave. That heckel is a BEAST!!! Really like the looks of the fish in the first two photos. Good job


----------



## josephl

Dave, that heckel is one awesome looking fish


----------



## Smiladon

very nice collection. They look very beautiful!

I guess with that many in there, there isn't too much aggression?


----------



## bonsai dave

Embersmom said:


> Nice collection, Dave. That heckel is a BEAST!!! Really like the looks of the fish in the first two photos. Good job


 Thanks Shelly I'm hoping the Big Heck will start to get is grove on soon with one of the blue i just got. I'm still waiting to see your collection...



josephl said:


> Dave, that heckel is one awesome looking fish


Thanks It's is beauty How are your fish doing?



Smiladon said:


> very nice collection. They look very beautiful!
> 
> I guess with that many in there, there isn't too much aggression?


Thanks But even with that many fish I'm at 18 there is still quite a bit of aggression in the tank . The pecking order balance had been changed since i add the 3 lg wild blues..


----------



## luckyfind

Vdery nice collection of discus you have put together,especialy the heckle.
What length of tank is your 110 gal discus tank?
Laurence


----------



## April

nice fishies. are they in the new tank yet?


----------



## Smiladon

bonsai dave said:


> Thanks But even with that many fish I'm at 18 there is still quite a bit of aggression in the tank . The pecking order balance had been changed since i add the 3 lg wild blues..


Thats very interesting. I thought the aggression would come down (similar to a male african cichlid tank). Thanks for sharing this info with me.


----------



## bonsai dave

luckyfind said:


> Vdery nice collection of discus you have put together,especialy the heckle.
> What length of tank is your 110 gal discus tank?
> Laurence


Thanks . the 110 is 6 ft


aprils aquarium said:


> nice fishies. are they in the new tank yet?


No i have not put them in the tank yet . Hopefull soon the boss didn't like the location I was going to put the tank. Now I have to move it again...


----------



## dean9922

Now that you are married you should put your foot down and put the tank where you want.......mine are all in the basement.....funny how that goes, cause that's where "my" wife wanted them......I know who wears the pants in my family.....lol


----------



## bonsai dave

dean9922 said:


> Now that you are married you should put your foot down and put the tank where you want.......mine are all in the basement.....funny how that goes, cause that's where "my" wife wanted them......I know who wears the pants in my family.....lol


 Well Dean I let her win on this one cause she paid for most of the tank . I would have won this battle too but I didn't want her to feel bad about losing another battle. lol. No Her spot she picked is alot better than when I had it and it made more sense plus I think she didn't like the idea of me turning the spare living room in to my man cave/ fish room.. So in stead of having a fish tank in another fish tank in the spare living room .I can get a ping pong table instead. So I won in the end I get to have my discus tank in the reading room and I get a ping pong tables..


----------



## bonsai dave

new edition to the tank. thanks to my lovely wife for a wonderful birthday present..









Albino leopard snakeskin. I think..


----------



## Rastapus

Looking good Dave!!!! Great photos too!


----------



## dean9922

ping pong.....whoohoo!!!!
you have a beautiful bunch of discus Dave.....you sure you don't want to send me up that heckel to prince george......lol.....I'll even pay the shipping.....

where did you get that guy from....I would love to get some of them......very nice


----------



## seanyuki

Wow Dave.....great discus collection.....addicted to discus lol.....me .have not bought a single discus this year.


----------



## bonsai dave

here is another new edition to the tank and here are few more pictures of the rest. I just got a new camera and i'm getting the hang of it.enjoy.









This beauty came Island Pets.








































































Here is the guardian of the thank.


----------



## josephl

Great pics Dave

What kind is that pure orange colored one with the "white freckles". Very funky fish. Where did you get him/her?


----------



## target

Beautiful new additions. I love the orange one with the white spots. Very cool looking


----------



## bonsai dave

josephl said:


> Great pics Dave
> 
> What kind is that pure orange colored one with the "white freckles". Very funky fish. Where did you get him/her?





target said:


> Beautiful new additions. I love the orange one with the white spots. Very cool looking


Thanks . I got the fish from Island pets . It's a red melon of some kind.


----------



## April

NICE FISHIES. now scroll back up and have a look at the edges of the fins on the orange one..compared to the others. keep an eye.if they get more or less non smooth. if more smooth with time.then all good. if less smooth..then he may need treating for systemic issues.unless you just got him out of the bag..then just from being in the bag. feed him some good food like freeze dried australian blackworms.


----------



## Chappy

Oh don't worry, Dave - you're certainly getting the hang of that new flashy camera of yours!! GREAT shots and some beautiful fish.


----------



## bonsai dave

thanks april .I'll I just got him yesterday. Don't worry about the food . The fish eat better than I do . The get. bloodworm,earthworm beef heart and spirulina flakes the also get Australian black worms and chicken heart


----------



## lotus

Beautiful collection and great photos!


----------



## bonsai dave

here are 2 new editions to the tank. Enjoy..








Red turk of some kind..

































Albino pigeon blood


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is a few more pictures of my discus tank. I have recently add a few more fish enjoy









Here is one half of my breeding pair of wild i just got. This the male he put up areally good fight 
|when i was catching him he broke hi back fin.









This the female. I will will give them a break from breeding for awhile .


















I got this beautiful albino red cover from april.









another albino I got from april .


----------



## kevin22

they seem alright. they'll show their true color soon once they are settled.
the poor guys's tail stick on the outside of tank


----------



## Luke78

Bonsai Dave,

Nice looking collection you got going on.My personal preference is the wilds, and it seems you got a few nice ones.Thanks for sharing !


----------



## m_class2g

very nice collection!

are wild discus very hard to take care of? get eating etc?

will they acclimate to ph 7.5?


----------



## bonsai dave

m_class2g said:


> very nice collection!
> 
> are wild discus very hard to take care of? get eating etc?
> 
> will they acclimate to ph 7.5?


Thanks. When it comes to eating I have not had many problems with wilds not eating. I have had more problems with domestics. If you use the drip method to acclimatize . They should be fine. There are people who keep discus at that high of ph. It also depends if you are getting them directly from the wild or from a lfs.


----------



## bonsai dave

here is a video of my tank enjoy.


----------



## MELLO

Nice collections Dave! lots of highend discus in there.


----------



## bonsai dave

MELLO said:


> Nice collections Dave! lots of highend discus in there.


Thanks Mello . Yes there is no $30 specials in this tank. I can't wait to get them in to my new 170 gallon tank in a few weeks. How is your sw tank coming along?


----------



## MELLO

SW tank doing good so far.. Haven't taken pictures yet to share. Maybe you could take some for me with your nice camera ..


----------



## bonsai dave

here are a few new editions to my tank.


----------



## discuspaul

Some great looking fish, Dave !
Enjoy.


----------



## bonsai dave

Well this tank is getting shut down and . I will be moving all my discus in to a a 170 discus tank.


----------



## Bien Lim

they look awesome


----------



## bonsai dave

I will be shutting down the tank on tuesday . Here are some pictures of the tank before the shut down enjoy...


----------



## Koi.keeper

Nice Tank!


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are a few more pictures enjoy.


----------



## bonsai dave

here are some pictures of my discus. Enjoy


----------



## Diztrbd1

Beautiful Fish & nice pix Dave!


----------



## MadgicBug

Nice variety of discus and pics. I reaaly like the way how you did the wood.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are some pictures of my wild caught discus. They are finally getting better and coming around after a few months of dealing with capillaria worms The got from fish bought from Discusdugger and the harsh meds i need to use to get rid of the worms. I have lost 1 wild blue during that time. So in my collection. I have a breeding pair of wild blues a lg heckel and 2 wild greens. This is only a temporary home until the new year where. I'll be getting them a new home. Enjoy.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn

Beautiful!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks. I can't wait to see your collection when they are grown up.



Roaming Ravyn said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## bonsai dave

here are a few more pictures.


----------



## aquaboy71

david, you need to stop posting (OK, I need to stop reading your posts)... otherwise I will be making a return to discus! LOL! awesome fish and shots. you've done a great job!


----------



## bonsai dave

aquaboy71 said:


> david, you need to stop posting (OK, I need to stop reading your posts)... otherwise I will be making a return to discus! LOL! awesome fish and shots. you've done a great job!


Hey Joseph. This is just for you enjoy. ....


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is a video of my tank before a water change . The quality of the video is not great i need to get the back ground painted and wipe down the acrylic and set up the light fixture in due time it will be all done. This will be the last picture or video of this tank for a while as I have some how manage to break my memory card and i can;t replace it for a few weeks. So enjoy.. Thanks


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are some new pictures of my discus collection enjoy..


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## Momobobo

I have to say I actually like this tank without the background...gives it a more serene look I suppose?


----------



## bonsai dave

yeah it looks a lot better than it did before.



Momobobo said:


> I have to say I actually like this tank without the background...gives it a more serene look I suppose?


----------



## Chappy

Come on Dave.....quit holding out.....POST THE PICS OF THE NEWBIES ALREADY !!!!!!


----------



## discuspaul

Yeah, Dave, c'mon !
And you haven't lost your touch - what a super variety of discus strains - just great !
And the light background makes it all look that much better.


----------



## bonsai dave

-N/A- said:


> Come on Dave.....quit holding out.....POST THE PICS OF THE NEWBIES ALREADY !!!!!!


Which ones are you talking about??? Sorry I'm under strict orders from the fish. I'm not allowed to post any picture of them for the frist few weeks:lol:



emile said:


> Yeah, Dave, c'mon !
> And you haven't lost your touch - what a super variety of discus strains - just great !
> And the light background makes it all look that much better.


Thanks yeah the white wall behind it make the tank look a lot better. But The tank is getting relocated in the next few weeks so I hope it looks as good as it does now.


----------



## Chappy

You KNOW which ones I mean....and don't tell me they are camera shy. Mello used to let them know how gorgeous they were (I think he used to sing to them , so don't even TRY to tell me they aren't at their absolute PRIME (and will only get better by the way).

POST 'EM :bigsmile:


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are a few pictures of my Curipera's,and my female Blue diamond I got from mello a while back . I got from April on my birthday. They are not the best pictures as they are in a 90 gallon tank while my home reno's are completed.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Love that Blue Diamond!


----------



## hlee72ca

Wow a gorgeous discus collection! Some real nice males in there, the blue diamond, the red spotted pigeon blood, |& the alenquer.


----------



## MELLO

Dave!The Blue diamonds are looking good! I'm thinking of coming back to discus real sooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chappy

Get some REAL ones......I hear there are 20-25 top quality wilds back east. Package deal for a pretty good price.


----------



## Luke78

Dave,

Beautiful additions,everyone else looks vibrant and healthy.Smaller guys are still growing i assume?Thanks for sharing,and looking forward to their "newer setup"!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks for the kind words


hlee72ca said:


> Wow a gorgeous discus collection! Some real nice males in there, the blue diamond, the red spotted pigeon blood, |& the alenquer.


Thanks.I can't wait to see your new collection. what are you thinking of getting?


MELLO said:


> Dave!The Blue diamonds are looking good! I'm thinking of coming back to discus real sooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What do yo mean by real ones. When I get my wilds in the fall I'm getting from John in miami. I 'm not dealing with any one back east.


-N/A- said:


> Get some REAL ones......I hear there are 20-25 top quality wilds back east. Package deal for a pretty good price.


Thanks luke . I have culled aall but 1 of the small ones . There were not growing and I didn't have the time to take of them. I have cut my collection down for close to 40 to 24. I'm not sure when i will set up the new 190. The wife has put her foot down and I can only have one lg tank set up so i have to choose between the 180 gallon which is 68" x 24"x24' or the 190 which is 54"x 27" x 30" . So we'll see. How is your bonsai doing.? Good I hope.


Luke78 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Beautiful additions,everyone else looks vibrant and healthy.Smaller guys are still growing i assume?Thanks for sharing,and looking forward to their "newer setup"!


----------



## Luke78

Dave,

Tough choice regarding the two sizes,both must look great and iam sure have more than enough room for all of your collection.40 wow at one point ! these guys must be eating better than you Bonsai is growing, and looks like i need a bigger home for it.Neat little tree,learning and reading about all of them a bit at a time.Theres some beautiful stuff out there i tell ya.


----------



## bonsai dave

Well I have decided to use the same tank and I will set up the other tank on the future. Yes there are lo of great looking bonsai's out there. If you want to see a great collection you should check out Japan Bonsai in Surrey. People think keeping discus is hard and time consuming .They should give keep bonsai's a try.



Luke78 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Tough choice regarding the two sizes,both must look great and iam sure have more than enough room for all of your collection.40 wow at one point ! these guys must be eating better than you Bonsai is growing, and looks like i need a bigger home for it.Neat little tree,learning and reading about all of them a bit at a time.Theres some beautiful stuff out there i tell ya.


----------



## MELLO

Probably goin to get some Alex Piwowarski fish. Cobalts and Red turks


----------



## MELLO

Where are the pics of the new additions?


----------



## MELLO

Dave! Post some pics of those gorgeous Alew Piwowarski Red Turks..


----------



## bonsai dave

MELLO said:


> Dave! Post some pics of those gorgeous Alew Piwowarski Red Turks..


Here are a few. How are your fish doing?


----------



## bonsai dave

MELLO said:


> Dave! Post some pics of those gorgeous Alew Piwowarski Red Turks..


Mello you should spot pictures of the blues you got too.....


----------



## MELLO

I did post them Dave! The turks look good I hope they pair up. I can't wait for the Jumbos I ordered.


----------



## bonsai dave

MELLO said:


> I did post them Dave! The turks look good I hope they pair up. I can't wait for the Jumbos I ordered.


Thanks . I can't wait to see the jumbos you are getting . Let me know when you get them I 'll stop by to check them out. I have not seen any matting action yet but they have settled in pretty good. Are you getting the jumbos from back east?


----------



## MELLO

bonsai dave said:


> Thanks . I can't wait to see the jumbos you are getting . Let me know when you get them I 'll stop by to check them out. I have not seen any matting action yet but they have settled in pretty good. Are you getting the jumbos from back east?


I'm getting it from Bob (uppercanada discus). He wants to make sure they are proven before he sends it to me. It wont be here maybe till end of september. When it arrives I'll let you know.


----------



## Chappy

MELLO said:


> I'm getting it from Bob (uppercanada discus). He wants to make sure they are proven before he sends it to me. It wont be here maybe till end of september. When it arrives I'll let you know.


Do you know if he still has any wilds? Not really looking; more curious.


----------



## MELLO

-N/A- said:


> Do you know if he still has any wilds? Not really looking; more curious.


Yes I think he has some wilds.


----------



## bonsai dave

I'm thinking of getting some wilds from him the new year when I set my new tank.


----------



## bonsai dave

Well I got rid of some of the fish in this tank . Now i'm down to 8 in the tank. Here are few pictures of the left overs.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are pictures of the Heckels I got from Rich who go them from Kevin. I'm amazed how fast they have settled in. I got 10 but I'm only keeping 5 . They will be in qt for about 3 weeks. Then they will join the others in the 190 gallon tank . I'll be setting up in a few weeks.Enjoy


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## bonsai dave

*my new pair..*

Here is my new pair of discus. They laid eggs in the community tank and they got eaten. So I set up their own tank for them. Enjoy.


----------



## FishFreaks

love the pair! are they alenquer? they will make nice fish......heckels my fav. of all discus to keep.thx for posting


----------



## Luke78

Some beautiful looking Heckels Dave, love the giant black band going downwards on their bodies.Seems they have nice colours to them as well(yellows/blues).How big are they? well feed and healthy from the looks of things.Your domestics look great as well,but i favour wilds more sorry biasedThanks for sharing,keep the updates coming!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Beautiful pair! Good luck with the breeding and keep us posted. I am sure they will lay again real soon


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks . They are f1 or f2 curipera discus from april. Ilike them too . I wanted to get the wuld ones but they are not cheap.



FishFreaks said:


> love the pair! are they alenquer? they will make nice fish......heckels my fav. of all discus to keep.thx for posting


Thanks. Rick. I can't wait to see your heckles breeding . I'll be frist in line from them....



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Beautiful pair! Good luck with the breeding and keep us posted. I am sure they will lay again real soon


Thanks Luke. I love the heckels too . They range from 4.5 " to 5" . I bet if stop by to check out the domestics when they are in their new 190 tank you will want to go out and get some for your self. I want to get more wilds but the wife is not to happy with that idea. She is not a fan of animals being taken from the wild .



Luke78 said:


> Some beautiful looking Heckels Dave, love the giant black band going downwards on their bodies.Seems they have nice colours to them as well(yellows/blues).How big are they? well feed and healthy from the looks of things.Your domestics look great as well,but i favour wilds more sorry biasedThanks for sharing,keep the updates coming!


----------



## bonsai dave

Well I got home to day and was going to do a water change and found these 2 in the act and had to wait until they were done. The eggs didn't last long they got eaten . I wish I could start a breeding tank but there are to many issues at home to deal with first. Before I can start another tank. here are some pictures. The tank is being worked on so looks like a mess right now.


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## bonsai dave

I was messing around with the camera while during a water change . Here are what I took. Enjoy.


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## Richard

Wow, beautiful discus!!!


----------



## April

Heh. I like the blues and Turks . Oh and the wilds .they look happy. Don't sell those blues or Turks. If you do I'll take em. : )

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275220,-122.835510


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Richard



Richard said:


> Wow, beautiful discus!!!


Thanks. The Blues and piowaski turk have paired up. They have laid 2 batches of eggs but got eaten. May be we can work out a trade for more wilds . hint hint .....



April said:


> Heh. I like the blues and Turks . Oh and the wilds .they look happy. Don't sell those blues or Turks. If you do I'll take em. : )
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


----------



## josephl

Those discus are looking great Dave. Love the blues


----------



## josephl

Fish are looking great Dave. Love those blues


----------

